# The utter joy of Notker Babulus album 10/10 my verdict



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Your utopic well sung Gregorian music, quite etheric, quite out of thee heaven of heaven comming from ancient lore, beautiful , mezmerizing pure straightfoward vocal music awaited the listeners.

This release had become a great favorite of mine how about you ladie's & gentelmens, Gregorian is pure joy whit slight instrumentation well done i says., have you heard better than this release of Christophorus?

Who a fan of Ars antiqua here really old music year 1000 and bellows, what are your favorite release im writting this post the soul in peace my mind, im relaxe, soundz cliché i dont care, Gregorian heals the soul.

Who heavily into Gregorian music, who a deprofundis of Gregorian & ars antiqua specialist, musicologist, monk in lausanne Switzerland? i.e

:tiphat:


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

The other Nokter Balbulus recording I like is by Dominique Veillard, 9th century sequences and tropes from St Gall.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

And maybe even more expressive than that, I forgot earlier, the two volumes of St Gall chant from Die Singphonica (Godehard Joppich) - they’re very good.though how much of this is attributable to Nokter Babulus I couldn’t say.


----------

